# 69 Ford 3000 temp sender location?



## MotionMachineVA (Jan 6, 2016)

I bought this utility diesel tractor with no dash and enough wires to turn the starter. I put a one wire alternator on it and have just made a dash with voltmeter, oil pressure and temp gauges. I cannot find the original temp sender anywhere. Anyone?


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

It won't help much to find the original temp sender. It most likely will not be compatible with any aftermarket electric gauge you're likely to find. It's threaded into the cylinder head from the front, near the thermostat housing somewhere below the bracket supporting the radiator shell for what that's worth.

Your best bet is to go with a mechanical gauge, and install the bulb in the intake manifold. At the rear of the manifold there is a flange (part of the manifold) that covers a water jacket port in the cylinder head. The flange has a 3/8 pipe plug that can be removed and an adapter for your gauge installed there. It's a port used for one of the heater hoses on a cab tractor. It serves no real purpose on an open station tractor.


----------



## MotionMachineVA (Jan 6, 2016)

Fedup said:


> It won't help much to find the original temp sender. It most likely will not be compatible with any aftermarket electric gauge you're likely to find. It's threaded into the cylinder head from the front, near the thermostat housing somewhere below the bracket supporting the radiator shell for what that's worth.
> 
> Your best bet is to go with a mechanical gauge, and install the bulb in the intake manifold. At the rear of the manifold there is a flange (part of the manifold) that covers a water jacket port in the cylinder head. The flange has a 3/8 pipe plug that can be removed and an adapter for your gauge installed there. It's a port used for one of the heater hoses on a cab tractor. It serves no real purpose on an open station tractor.


----------



## MotionMachineVA (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks. I am using a mechanical gauge and will look at that location to see if it's readily accessible.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

The existing thread in the head is 1/8"-27 NPT, a very common thread for senders. I can not see what the problem is to put a sender of choice there?

As I understand it, the thread is actually 3/8"-18 NPT with an adaptor for 1/8"-27 NPT.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

MotionMachineVA said:


> Thanks. I am using a mechanical gauge and will look at that location to see if it's readily accessible.


I see, they usually have a larger sender, so the original location is not the best choice.


----------



## MotionMachineVA (Jan 6, 2016)

The extra flange on the manifold covering that water port has no plug so I guess I'll have to try and access the oe sender location. Not a friendly spot. I hope there is enough depth in the head to accept the 1" long bulb for my new gage.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

MotionMachineVA said:


> The extra flange on the manifold covering that water port has no plug so I guess I'll have to try and access the oe sender location. Not a friendly spot. I hope there is enough depth in the head to accept the 1" long bulb for my new gage.


Drill and tap the flange?


----------



## MotionMachineVA (Jan 6, 2016)

Original sender is 1/4 NPT so I have to drill and tap the manifold. Not exactly friendly location but I think I can get it with my angle drill.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

MotionMachineVA said:


> Original sender is 1/4 NPT so I have to drill and tap the manifold. Not exactly friendly location but I think I can get it with my angle drill.


Get a new manifold gasket, remove the manifold and do the operation in a drill press/mill. Threading aluminium on free hand is not nice, even under perfect conditions. Make a straight thread for an adaptor/bushing that takes the sender.

Is there an adaptor 3/8" to 1/4" in the cylinder head?
What is the thread on the new sender?


----------



## MotionMachineVA (Jan 6, 2016)

I have a Bridgeport, I even have a 4 axis CNC but I opted for the hand mill for this job.


----------

